# Allen rejects the Clippers?



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050401/COLUMNISTS0304/504010336/1063/SPORTS 



> "I will have a chance to be a free agent and whatever team steps up and I feel is the right situation is where I'll go," Allen said. "You really have to look at team's directions. You can sign with a team and not know. Look at Jason Kidd in New Jersey. They were going in the direction he wanted and then, boom, they're trading everyone. There are certain situations where I kind of have an idea about how they are being run and they're not appealing. Basically the Clippers and stuff like that." . . .


Ouch.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Dont want him anyways. He keeps complaing about tough defenders and wants too much money for his age.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

LOL...

Who said Allen didn't want to play for the Clippers?

I did...

Who said hey let's spend all our time going after Ray Allen and Michael Redd because we need a star?
*edit not appropriate*


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

He can say whatever he wants, but the clippers still will be focusing 100% of their efforts come FA time to signing him, and redd. That quote doesnt mean much, hes also been quoted as saying he would consider the clippers as well in the off season. Anyone who doesnt know that this is how potential FA's talk (out of both sides of their mouth), must not know much about basketball. Arenas your predictions are not based on fact. You can NEVER say "i told you so" because what you predict is based on opinions. Someone could be the opposite of you and ONLY quote where allen has said he Would consider the clippers. That person would be wrong as well. The fact is, no team with a max offer will be out of the running until he actually signs with another team. You can bet that the clippers will be doing all they can to get him in the offseason, unless something between now and then changes their mind such as an injury, or some kind of guarantee they can get someone else like redd...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Who the heck is John Denton writing for Florida Today? Is this some silly April Fools joke? Am I going to pay much attention to what some outside-of-Seattle journalist writes about the Sonics and Ray Allen? Not likely. All he gave us is some out of context shortened quote of Ray Allen. Take it for what it is.

Always consider the author, his potential motivations, and his intended audience. This article does not really add much to the current Sonics/Ray Allen contract situation.

G-Force


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Exactly. that was the first thing i thought of too. Thats like a maine reporter giving breaking news on the clippers players before the la times. But still, regardless, its all meaningless until FA crunch time.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

For those who want the correct information...

Rarely do you hear a player call a team out (going into free agency) as a team he wouldn't want to play for.

Every player usually says that their 1st preference is to return to the team they are on at that present time.

Then on the road when talking to another city's reporters, they say ya this is a good situation, I like (insert coach, player, city, etc.) and could see myself playing for them.

An example of this if you want to verify to see that I actually know what I'm talking about is Antonio McDyess. Dice did a interview and said his first preference was to remain in Phoenix. Ya right, while he was saying that, somoene from this very site was talking to him about playing for the Pistons. I have first hand knowledge of that.

So anyway, your whole talking out of both sides is more nonsense. Why would a player want to jeopardize their potential earnings by saying they wouldn't want to play for a team. Ray Allen doesn't want to play for the Clippers and he knows he's going to get his money from someone, it would probably be a different case if he felt well hey the Clips might be the only team willing to pay me, that's not the case, so he obviously has no problem publicly saying hey I don't want to play for these guys.

It's comments like these that should wake our fans up. Our best chance at a superstar is via a trade, and we screwed that chance by not trading for Baron Davis, it's not going to happen in free agency. When have we EVER gotten a big name free agent? When has Portland, when has Boston? 

These trends aren't going to change, for us and some other franchises, which is one reason teams don't have a problem trading nothings for value and being high over the cap.

Great we went after Kobe, we gave Mags and Brand their money, so that in itself is going to change the leaguewide perception about the Clips?

In 2 years, we're going to erase the history of this franchise? Sterling's era will no longer be tainted because of some actions the past 2 years?

That's unrealistic.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

arenas809 said:


> So anyway, your whole talking out of both sides is more nonsense. Why would a player want to jeopardize their potential earnings by saying they wouldn't want to play for a team.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Not to take sides between you two - but that is a great point. It makes me happy - I don't want Jesus Shuttleworth.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, if youre not going to see the logic in the fact that players say LOTS of things on both sides during Free agency, (allen has supposedly said this, and has also supposedly said that he would consider the clippers), then take gforce's logic of how seriously you take something that in itself is a very serious thing ( a quote of someone's playing preferences), yet that is 3000 miles away from seattle, with no local papers backing that statement up. 

I also look at superstars as more knowledgeable players as well. They arent the media and general public who all think sterling just gives away talent for nothing, and no purpose in mind. Sterling hasnt made that many deals that turned out bad in the last 10 years. Let alone the kobe thing last year, and brand and magette. 

I have also mentioned that trade is definately an option for superstars, i posted quite a few scenarios before, including ones that could work in this offseason should seattle or milwaukee want to do a sign and trade. Baron davis is no superstar, and as has been documented, no one in the league has said that the clippers should have gotten him for the long term. 

Another point that hasnt been considered is what goes on behind the scenes. Tons goes on that we dont know about. Didnt boozer last year say that he was going to resign with the cavs, and didnt want to play for anyone else (jazz included)? Look what happened there. To say anything is definate months before the FA period even starts is not logical. You can way how you THINK things might end up, but thats all it is, an opinion. Even i myself havent said that i THINK that allen or redd WILL DEFINATELY sign with the clippers. I think theres a good chance given the variables, but we wont know anything until FA crunch time is in effect.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

There is just NO logic from Jesus's standpoint to badmouth a future franchise who may be interested in him. There is no reverse psychology scanerio which could justify his motavation. When you make fun/or bash a team - like he did, that means he isn't even considering them.... It defies logic to think he would specifically bag on them - and then sign with them. I understand many things don't always make sense from what guys do - but this would take the cake.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Denton's a respectable journalist here in Florida, and considering the history of the Clipper franchise I don't see any reason why these comments would be incorrect or out of context.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

It just seemed like more comments about Ray Allen coming from left field. Quite frankly, I wish that people would stop writing about it. But then people would have to stop asking him about it and Ray would have to stop responding. Its a vicious circle.

At this point of negotiations, I don't expect any breaking news on Ray's future contract to come from a source outside of Puget Sound. The local newspapers and radio station, KJR Sports Radio, do a pretty thorough job of keeping tabs on the local sports teams.

G-Force


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

sounds reasonable.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> LOL...
> 
> Who said Allen didn't want to play for the Clippers?
> 
> ...



I think the difference of between what your saying and what I'm at least saying is that we should go atfter such players. Have I ever thought we could do it? Well I said it's a 50/50, and because of the Clippers reputation its going to be difficult. Allen has always been a pipe dream, and I said that realistically there are many teams that would throw out lots of cash, and it would basically come down to who would give him the most and appeal most to his ego. 

Rather you like it or not, and rather your right or not.. The phrase "Going after a superstar" is the only important aspect. Rather it be Allen, or Redd. Or any other superstar... The truth of the matter is the clippers will NEVER matter unless they get someone well above average to proerply lead the team. I a huge fan of Brand, Corey, simmons, Ross, Jaric, etc. But those guys alone will NEVER get it done. If they were healthy this entire year they probably could have made the playoffs.. But that would have been the extent. And just like there early 90's time with Maning, etc. (Which that team almost was a reflection of this team, rock solid role players and NO superstars), this team will do nothing without an allstar.

I have said the Clippers would lose nothing by going after Allen or Redd. In fact even if they got rejected 100 times for each player they would be no worse off next season. But if they got lucky and could convince Allen or Redd that "Hey this isn't the same Clippers you know, were working on actually going the distance now, and Kobe offer wasn't just a fluke", than I think its possible to get someone of that Caliber. 

Money is the ultimate influence in who will come here, and if the Clippers shell it out and kiss enough butt anything is possible. But with Allen, its not like Clippers will be the only game in town offering huge change.

And as Weasel has asked from you before Areanas, who exactly would you rather the clippers get to become more of an elite team. You sure shoot your mouth off telling others there feelings and predictions are stupid, haven't heard you make any? Why dont you put your GM plans out there so we can have a chance to see why anyone should think your opinion matters?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

dang cdx, how can you make such a good post after doing such a terrible one in the baron davis subject? LOL. 

Very true there, also about the team being a mirror of the manning days with manning=brand. I doubt arenas has any all stars/superstars in mind to go after. If you notice, most of his posts are just meant to be negative...either against a poster, or against the clippers in general. If you look back, he wasnt always that way. But he became dr jekyl mr. hyde when the clippers let Q go. Must have been his favorite player or something. 

On a side note, i dont agree with this article, but hoopsworld thinks that the clippers should let jaric go and sign hughes to play the point. Something i hadnt considered, but would not really be interested in.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> dang cdx, how can you make such a good post after doing such a terrible one in the baron davis subject? LOL.
> 
> Very true there, also about the team being a mirror of the manning days with manning=brand. I doubt arenas has any all stars/superstars in mind to go after. If you notice, most of his posts are just meant to be negative...either against a poster, or against the clippers in general. If you look back, he wasnt always that way. But he became dr jekyl mr. hyde when the clippers let Q go. Must have been his favorite player or something.
> 
> On a side note, i dont agree with this article, but hoopsworld thinks that the clippers should let jaric go and sign hughes to play the point. Something i hadnt considered, but would not really be interested in.


Yeah, im a little iffy about that. I think Jaric has the potiental to be one of the top 5 PG's assuming he can remain healthy..... I'm not a huge fan of Hughes, but I do notice he has talent and at this point in time is much better than Jaric and say Livingston. But room to grow, its hard to tell. I think Hughes is probably at the height of his potential, but Jaric I think shows signs that he could be much better. Its a tough call.... Especally after a game like tonight where once Jaric is healthy, you really see his talents.

I'd much rather get a superstar than Hughes, or let livingston and Jaric develop and get a better front court player to play the Center spot. A SG would be my second choice, especally for the clutch players.

Then again, its a tough call. Larry right now definately is much better than Jaric..... And its a gamble signing Jaric hoping he will one day live up to the expectations we all have for him. Tough decision.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The other question would be what would we have to give up for him? since he isnt a free agent.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I prefer someone like Joe Johnson some day


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> I prefer someone like Joe Johnson some day


Will be a restricted free agent come summer. The Clippers would have to offer him something really nice to get him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> The other question would be what would we have to give up for him? since he isnt a free agent.


Hughes will be a free agent come summer.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Hughes will be a free agent come summer.



You are right. I misread realgm.com

I dont know then. Maybe he would be worth it...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> I prefer someone like Joe Johnson some day



I would to...... But I dont see Suns not resigning him next season.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> You are right. I misread realgm.com
> 
> I dont know then. Maybe he would be worth it...


He can score, he is a shooter. He could be an option that the Clippers might be looking into. Don't know how much it will take to get him. Though if he is acquired the Clippers would have 2 SG's, meaning probably Maggette would have to get pushed to forward.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I am not a Clippers fan but who cares about Allen? Wouldn't an up and coming team rather have the younger Michael Redd? I know Allen is a better talent but he's older and much more expensive.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It is always good to know that the Clippers have many options to go to rather than a narrow one.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

kamego said:


> I am not a Clippers fan but who cares about Allen? Wouldn't an up and coming team rather have the younger Michael Redd? I know Allen is a better talent but he's older and much more expensive.


I'd take either at this point, but I think Allen is more advanced right now.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Well ... IF Ray said that about the Clippers (or any team), then that is not the Ray Allen I thought I knew, and certainly NOT the type of player that MJ supports and promotes as a model for his shoe line.

But if it is true ... just where in the hell does he want to go ... the Heat don't want him ... I suppose he could play with Detroit along side Rip ... he can always go to the Lakers (if Kobe gives up some of his money) ... Melo doesn't want another "star" on his team. If he goes to Golden State, that could potential be worse than what his perception of the Clippers is. He could play with LeBron, who doesn't appear to be threatened by another "star", but will he get paid?

Anyway ... good luck to him and even better luck to us.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

kamego said:


> I am not a Clippers fan but who cares about Allen? Wouldn't an up and coming team rather have the younger Michael Redd? I know Allen is a better talent but he's older and much more expensive.


Exactly. And we don't need a veteran "ego" coming in telling our young guys how to act. He wouldn't get the respect. We need someone that will not upset the chemistry we're trying to build --- they must fit.

If Ray said that --- he won't fit and could be hurting himself. Other teams can dissect that comment as well.

We aren't the leagues "whipping boy" the Lakers should be.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Wow, Jaric a top 5 PG?

That's ridiculous.

At some point we need to understand that guys are just injury prone. We have people here who badmouth Baron Davis because of his injuries, yet some of you praise a guy like Jaric, who has NEVER been healthy. People like to make comments like well if he remained healthy, going off the trend from his entire career, this guy is not going to magically become Mr. Ironman and play 82 games a year for the rest of his career.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> Wow, Jaric a top 5 PG?
> 
> That's ridiculous.
> 
> At some point we need to understand that guys are just injury prone. We have people here who badmouth Baron Davis because of his injuries, yet some of you praise a guy like Jaric, who has NEVER been healthy. People like to make comments like well if he remained healthy, going off the trend from his entire career, this guy is not going to magically become Mr. Ironman and play 82 games a year for the rest of his career.



Thats odd... I don't recall ever bad mouthing Baron Davis... In fact I believe I said we should have went for him, even though he isn't my first choice. So I dont know what "guys" your talking about, but I assume your actually reading my posts before responding to them?

Also, Jaric is a young man. Has his best years ahead of him. When he gets signed next season rather it be on the clippers or somewhere else it will be money well spent. Though there are a great deal of veterns out there that are much better than Jaric, many of them wont be in the NBA like Jaric will 5-6 years from now.

And I don't know if you follow the draft, this year is a very PG heavy draft. But in all seriousness theres probably only a couple that are even worth looking into, and they are nowhere near Jaric's level when he entered the NBA.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Exactly. And we don't need a veteran "ego" coming in telling our young guys how to act. He wouldn't get the respect. We need someone that will not upset the chemistry we're trying to build --- they must fit.
> 
> If Ray said that --- he won't fit and could be hurting himself. Other teams can dissect that comment as well.
> 
> We aren't the leagues "whipping boy" the Lakers should be.



The problem is, we arent winners like the Lakers are either. And that comes with the terroirty of well above average players. I know your hate for the Lakers, Ive seen you trolling over there in the forums whenever you can post before a moderator closes your threads. But the reality is the lakers have had 14 championships, and 29 runs to the finals because of there "ego players". The clippers have only made it the playoffs once/twice, and I believe only one a single playoff game in there entire existance. 

Up until recently it has always been widely believed that the Clippers simply didnt want to shell out the money for a "ego player". Then they went after Kobe Bryant, and then when that fell threw claimed they planned on going after a different "Ego player".

Rather you like it or not.. If you ever want to be the best in LA for more than a year at a time, were gonna need an ego player. We have great role players, but we have had them before and it's gotten us where it got us this season. No where. 

Don't worry Dynasty Raider, one day you will be able to watch the games and learn this on your own.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

as long as ego doesnt affect game play, its fine with me. There is a line somewhere though. Before this season i didnt think kobe crossed it, but this season with what came out in the media, i almost think that he went too far with his ego. Ego in kobes case seems to have messed up his team by breaking it up coach, best player, etc. But if it doesnt interfere with the team, fine with me. Ill just watch the games, and try not to read about that players antics in the newspaper, news, etc.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

Marko turns 27 in October...... 
His last three years of playing time: 
02'-03' 66 games 
03-04' 58 games
04'-05' 49 games (assuming he plays in all the rest)

He aint getting any younger - and just look at how bad his body mechanics are - he will continue to get hurt unless he helps his body out.....

And believe me - I love Marko's game (when 100%) - He is a very dynamic player. I would love to sign him - within a reasonable price. But if you are measureing him and Hughes - I would choose Larry. But if we could get Marko for much cheaper, I would do it - sign Marko to a two year deal??? Are any NBA contracts incentive based?? They should be if they aren't.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes, although i like marko, i dont want to pay him too much, due to he only plays in like 70 percent of the games if that. If goes for over the MLE or even at the MLE, youve got to let him go


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Weasel said:


> He can score, he is a shooter. He could be an option that the Clippers might be looking into. Don't know how much it will take to get him. Though if he is acquired the Clippers would have 2 SG's, meaning probably Maggette would have to get pushed to forward.


SF is something thta Corey can handle without any problem. 

Shaun, Hugues/JJ, Corey, Elton, Kaman is something i can live with


----------

